# OK Thanks



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

This is going back a few years when I had my repair business. Landlord calls me about 8:30 pm on a friday night says he has a backed up four family flat slab building and the tenants are flooded. Explain to him the emergency after hour rates to come out. He says come on. Now this is about a 30 mile one way drive and I am settled in with the family for the the night but the guy agrees to the charges so I leave the comfort of home to take care of business. I get there about five minutes before he does and check the outside cleanout. Standing full. There was a city manhole nearby so I check that and it is standing full. Guy shows up and I tell him he needs to contact the city as the main is stopped up, not his problem. He says "Ok thanks for coming out". He actually felt he didn't owe me a dime "because I didn't do anything". Yeah I just got in my truck, left my family and drove sixty miles in my truck using my fuel, diagnosed your problem for a pat on the back. I told him he could take that argument up with the city to get reimbursed. Where does this mentality come from? WTF?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I go on overtime jobs like that and the city sewer is backed up, I call the city out and wait for them to show up and clear their line. Then I ensure the building is draining properly and hand the owner a bill. It cuts down on the complaints some, but most still complain, and I end up explaining to them I could of been home with my family, that they are the ones that called me out on a service call, so they have to pay. Its up to them to try and get the city to reimburse them.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

For after hours calls especially, I make sure that the customer understands very clearly that THERE IS A CHARGE* JUST TO COME OUT* TO THE JOBSITE. That way, if for some reason my services aren't needed when I arrive, or the job takes 5 minutes, I still get paid for my time driving, etc.

Something, like this: 
"Yes I can be out there in about 30 minutes, the charge for a night call is $x dollars dispatch fee to come out plus $y (_hourly, flatrate, whatever you charge_) for the job. That way they know that they are responsible for paying the $x dispatch fee even if I "don't do anything".


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

That never happened to us very often but once is too much in my book. I have also driven to a HO house in the middle of the night to find another truck already there. :furious:

We started securing the after hours call out fee by credit card on the phone before we even go. It works very well although we may have lost a call or two over the years. I try to tell myself that the few who didn't book the service wouldn't have paid anyway.

If the client wishes to pay cash or check for the service once we are there and we don't put the charges through on the card.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> That never happened to us very often but once is too much in my book. I have also driven to a HO house in the middle of the night to find another truck already there. :furious:
> 
> We started securing the after hours call out fee by credit card on the phone before we even go. It works very well although we may have lost a call or two over the years. I try to tell myself that the few who didn't book the service wouldn't have paid anyway.
> 
> If the client wishes to pay cash or check for the service once we are there and we don't put the charges through on the card.


We started securing the after hours call out fee by credit card on the phone before we even go. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I made it policy to get a credit card over the phone for anything after 7pm or on holidays.

I've actually had people tell me "that's ridiculous" and that they are "going to call someone else".

I'm all torn up about it


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I have took customers to small claims court so many times that when I walk in the building and go up to the counter that they say " Well hello Bill, how are you and the family?"


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never had to take anyone to small claims or any kind of court in over 20 years now. They always end up paying.:whistling2:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah I explained the charges before I left but landlord thinks it turns out to be a city problem I should bill the city. I explain he called me not the city, he should take that up with them. Any way I get paid, he's not happy, I'm not happy, doubt we will ever do business together again anyway so who wins?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You did. Because if you took it in the shorts for this guy, once, he wants you take it in the shorts every time.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Who cares if that guys not happy....you got paid. nevermind him or anything he says. Next time do the samething. I get paid for driving the same I do for plumbing...time is money,I dont care what your doing for a customer and you deserve to get paid.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Yeah I explained the charges before I left but landlord thinks it turns out to be a city problem I should bill the city. I explain he called me not the city, he should take that up with them. Any way I get paid, he's not happy, I'm not happy, doubt we will ever do business together again anyway so who wins?


 
You win because you got paid. Yes, he's not happy now but you did go out. Maybe the next guy will not. Even a happy customer you may only service once.
I used to care what everyone thought. But caring does not pay the bills
Were here to make *$Money$* not friends. 
You did the right thing. Who ever calls PAY's The bill let them fight it out over reimbursement.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> You did. Because if you took it in the shorts for this guy, once, he wants you take it in the shorts every time.


 
....or through the shorts, without even the curtisy of a reach around...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Had a call a few weeks ago from a collecter for debt. he said that he is so serious about getting business their money, that he will actually drive to their homes to get it. Really pressed how serious he was about collecting debt. I wonder if he is itallian?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Had a call a few weeks ago from a collecter for debt. he said that he is so serious about getting business their money, that he will actually drive to their homes to get it. Really pressed how serious he was about collecting debt. I wonder if he is itallian?


 
his name wasn't joe pesci by any chance was it?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

a few years ago we got alot of rain one night and a guy calls on a friday night about 9:00 p:m and says his sump pump went out i just got a pizza and told him after i ate i would be over and he said sure no problem,so after dinner i go over and i saw a fresh boot print on the front patio from the rain (from other plumber) i ringed the door bell and the guy comes to the door oh sorry someone just replace my sump pump:furious: talk about a slimeball that had not even the common courtsey to call me and tell me he got someone else


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Had a call a few weeks ago from a collecter for debt. he said that he is so serious about getting business their money, that he will actually drive to their homes to get it. Really pressed how serious he was about collecting debt. I wonder if he is itallian?


 I have sat in a few customers driveways until they came home who wouldn't answer the phone...and I have went over on saturday moring at 8am and knocked on doors. Eventually they pay just so they can relax again and not having me knock on their door forever. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Had a call a few weeks ago from a collecter for debt. he said that he is so serious about getting business their money, that he will actually drive to their homes to get it. Really pressed how serious he was about collecting debt. I wonder if he is itallian?


I use this guy...
He's got a 100% collection rate...:whistling2:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> a few years ago we got alot of rain one night and a guy calls on a friday night about 9:00 p:m and says his sump pump went out i just got a pizza and told him after i ate i would be over and he said sure no problem,so after dinner i go over and i saw a fresh boot print on the front patio from the rain (from other plumber) i ringed the door bell and the guy comes to the door oh sorry someone just replace my sump pump:furious: talk about a slimeball that had not even the common courtsey to call me and tell me he got someone else


 
and if you were packing heat, you would have got a 2 hour minimum showup time.:jester:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I use this guy...
> He's got a 100% collection rate...:whistling2:


 fughetaboudit!! Damn I miss the Sapranos!


----------



## nysewerman (Sep 11, 2009)

What do u do when its a "Soprano" who doesn't want to pay ?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

nysewerman said:


> What do u do when its a "Soprano" who doesn't want to pay ?


I would illustrate to him the fact I need my money. Ya gotta draw some folks a picture.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

And maybe after you draw it, add a story line, maybe follow it up by a sequel titled- The Pakistani Pump Problem.


----------

